
Amazon plans to move completely off Oracle software by early 2020 - whatok
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/01/amazon-plans-to-move-off-oracle-software-by-early-2020.html
======
jsiepkes
Yeah Oracle DB has the most bells and whistles, sure. But other DB's have
caught up far enough to a point where the cost (and potential lock-in) of
Oracle simply isn't worth it any more.

